# Round stuck in barrel



## Brutus (Feb 21, 2010)

Out shootin my P229 .357 sig today and had a Winchester FMJ bullet go "pop" and then nothing. After a short time I ejected the casing andfound that the bullet went into the barrel and is hung there. Not sure how to get it out. The casing had some what looked like formerly wet powder in a loose glob.
I've only had these rounds about 3 months and they had been stored in a military dry-box since I got them.

Not sure if I try to get it out myself or let a gunsmith do it and send the bill to Winchester:smt002


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Pic?

In some cases you can use a wooden dowel rod to drive it on through.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Same thing happened to me with a Hornady .32. Kudos to you for recognizing something went wrong and stopping immediately and not sending another round down the barrel.

You should not have any problem driving out the bullet using a wooden dowel. You should also take pics and send them to Winchester. Hornady was very interested in getting the remaining rounds back, and they took care of me with new ammo.


----------



## Brutus (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Guys. 
I did remove it with a dowel. My buddy and I thought about it at the same time.
I have pics I plan to send to Winchester.

Thanks again.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

how about post up the pics here too!

it was a win white box right?


----------



## Brutus (Feb 21, 2010)

It was the win white. I'll try and get them posted here this week. Busy, busy....you know.


----------



## Brutus (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I had time this mornin. This is the only pic I took where you can see the slug. BTW my Sig is a P239 not P229 that I originally posted.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

wicked. never actually seen that happen before, though I've been trained to use any means nessacary to get it out in a combat situation (ie the nearest stick like thing around) whilst under cover, and on the range to use a wooden dowel or barrel cleaning rod to push it out in the direction the round would have traveled if it hadn't gotten comfy and decided to hang out.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Gunners_Mate said:


> wicked. never actually seen that happen before, though I've been trained to use any means nessacary to get it out in a combat situation (ie the nearest stick like thing around) whilst under cover, and on the range to use a wooden dowel or barrel cleaning rod to push it out in the direction the round would have traveled if it hadn't gotten comfy and decided to hang out.


Try to stay away from the cleaning rod if you can... a wooden dowel is best, using LIGHT taps with a wooden block. DO NOT put the breech down on something hard to aide in the pounding. Just hold the barrel in your hand firmly, insert dowel so it's in the front end and cut to a length an inch or two longer and tap tap tap it out.

Glad you recognized the "pop" for what it was... that would have made a mess if another round could have fed and fired. (doesn't look like it would have went into battery where it is, but still scary!)


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The comment about tapping it out in the direction it was heading is a good comment. With this one being so close to the breach, I might have been inclined to tap it back out that way.


----------

